# St. Kitts Help....here we come!



## Wally3433 (Jan 3, 2014)

We just traded our 1 Bedroom Aruba for 2 Bedroom St. Kitts - both units are in May of 2014.  I've been to Aruba at least 12 times now - we love it, but we are also excited to enjoy a new experience in St. Kitts.  

We have TOBR view, which thanks to this great site, I now know is a Garden View middle unit with (1) balcony.

A couple of questions:

American has airfare of $647 right now.  We have never flown there, but I do check airfare there every so often - it's not uncommon to find fares well above a grand.  Is this a good airfare, 5 months out?

Is it worth trying to upgrade to a 3 bedroom unit?  We don't need the space, but this would guarantee us a better view.  We read about the dreaded 8 foot wall, so that concerns me.

Has Marriott Platinum status ever worked for anyone down there in trying to get a better view?

Thanks!


----------



## bazzap (Jan 3, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> We just traded our 1 Bedroom Aruba for 2 Bedroom St. Kitts - both units are in May of 2014.  I've been to Aruba at least 12 times now - we love it, but we are also excited to enjoy a new experience in St. Kitts.
> 
> We have TOBR view, which thanks to this great site, I now know is a Garden View middle unit with (1) balcony.
> 
> ...


I can't comment on the airfares other than to say they all seem amazingly expensive from the US compared to what we pay going there from the UK - one of the few places this seems to be true.
We have benefited from upgrades at the hotel there with our Platinum status, but this has never helped with villa assignment unfortunately.
As for the 3 bed villas, if you can justify the premium you will certainly get a lot for it.
They are on the top floor at the end of each building, have enormous balconies and very good views.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 3, 2014)

$647 or about £400 at today's exchange rate seems like a good deal to me. Chicago to St. Kitts would be via MIA I guess so 2 flights at about 2.5 hours each - 5 hours in total - that seems like a good deal.

as for unit placements - check the resort map and go for a unit close to the ocean if you can get one. Avoid ground floor units and try for a unit at the end of a block on a corner.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2014)

We always ask for a high floor assignment and a corner unit.  They are the best views of the ocean.  Please take a day trip to the Nevis island and enjoy your stay.

St Kitts is a laid back resort.


----------



## Ted15 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> We just traded our 1 Bedroom Aruba for 2 Bedroom St. Kitts - both units are in May of 2014.  I've been to Aruba at least 12 times now - we love it, but we are also excited to enjoy a new experience in St. Kitts.
> 
> We have TOBR view, which thanks to this great site, I now know is a Garden View middle unit with (1) balcony.
> 
> ...



Flew from Boston in November for $666.  That was a one day sale, most of the time cost was $800+.  I would purchase now.  

Started with a 2br ground floor unit, nice view of the maint shed and wall.  We were moved after two nights to a 2nd floor unit with a good view.


----------



## normab (Jan 3, 2014)

We own a 2br, end unit with garden view.  When we occupy we have never been upgraded, and we have to push to get a 2nd floor room.  We are platinum MR and premier plus.  Hasn't helped us.

The resort is small and with the various check in days there may be few choices, but good luck to you.

Sorry couldn't be more encouraging!


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 5, 2014)

When leaving St. Kitts, do you clear US Customs in St. Kitts or in Miami?


----------



## dougef (Jan 6, 2014)

No US customs in St Kitts.


----------



## ArubaMark (Jan 6, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> We just traded our 1 Bedroom Aruba for 2 Bedroom St. Kitts - both units are in May of 2014.  I've been to Aruba at least 12 times now - we love it, but we are also excited to enjoy a new experience in St. Kitts.
> 
> We have TOBR view, which thanks to this great site, I now know is a Garden View middle unit with (1) balcony.
> 
> ...




Wally...
On the airfare, that's a fairly good price.  Not sure you will see it much cheaper.  You might want to check the amount of available seats on each leg.  If there is ton of availability, they might drop a bit but I wouldn't expect much more.

The 3 bedroom units a re ridiculously huge.  The balcony alone is like 1000 square feet.  Plus you'll get a better view along with an end unit.  Is it worth it?  Depends upon cost, but probably so.


Also, you go through US customs in Miami which sucked as we went over Thanksgiving and it was a mad house.  St. Kitts departure - give yourselves about 2 hours on a Saturday departure.  You could probably get away with an hour to hour 1/2 on a Friday departure.  We left the hotel 2 hours before the flight and still waited at the gate (there's pretty much one gate in a big waiting room with TVs and concessions) for over an hour.  Took us all of about 30 minutes to go from check in through security.

St. Kitts was great.  Very different island and a LOT less crowded than Aruba.  Bring a float for the pool.  You won't use it too much in the ocean due to more waves than Aruba.  I used it one day at the beach.  The float can be aired up at the activity shack where people check out footballs, basketballs, get towels, etc. They do it for you so it isn't a self serve float.

Also, the Marriott has their own duty free shop at the hotel.  The prices were pretty good for vodka and rum.  I didn't check out any other prices.

Food is off the charts expensive on the island.  I highly recommend packing and checking a cooler of food.  I brought Omaha steaks, burgers, etc and the grills worked perfectly.

Let me know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## ArubaMark (Jan 6, 2014)

Also, I was on a ground unit as well.  The wall was a non-issue in my opinion.  Does it obstruct the view to the ocean... yes.  But I liked just opening my sliding glass door and walking 20 steps to see the ocean.  Not a big deal.  If you have to have a view (and I was one of those people that "thought" I did) then you might be a bit disappointed.  The units in St. Kitts were VERY nice.  Not even close to being used as hard as Aruba.

The main problems with the resort is that the pool chairs are in need of replacement and the pool needs to be resurfaced and retiled.  Other than that... I found the resort extremely nice.

Grab a pizza at the pizza shack your first night.  After a full day of travel, I found that to be a nice way to unwind.  It's right there so you can eat it poolside or back in your room.

Also, we did take a Catamaran sailing and snorkel trip.  You can book it at the hotel.  I highly recommend that trip.  Very nice clean boat... unlimited rum punch and drinks, etc.


----------



## ArubaMark (Jan 6, 2014)

Wally...
Last but not least.  I found the price of car rentals to be a LOT more expensive than Aruba due to government taxes and the "required" permit to do so!  You have to buy a St. Kitts license from the gov't to drive a car there. We just took cabs when we went to eat. But we used the grills 3 times so we only went out a few times.

We did eat at Marshalls.  I highly recommend that place.  And Serendipty is also nice.  I'd also suggest the Shiggidy Shack on Thursday nights.  There is live music and a fire show.

Most of the cab drivers gave out business cards and you can call them in advance if you like.  I found the nicest cab driver and inside of the cab to be Ralphael Liburd.  His cab is fully air conditioned and very nice and clean.  He can be reached at empresscoaches@hotmail.com

Mobile # is 869-663-0324


----------



## urple2 (Jan 6, 2014)

I enjoyed St. Kitts more so than Aruba. Both stays were at a Marriott.

The on-sight restaurants were good. A few a bit pricey. Nice resort. Great location. There are some very good restaurants right down the street from the resort.

I had a one bedroom booked. When I asked if they had a unit with a good view the girl moved us up to a 3 bedroom unit. No extra charge. Doesn't hurt to ask... If the resort has a bunch of unoccupied units,you might just get one.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful replies Mark.  We went ahead and locked in that airfare.

Regarding the car - it looks like there is a Hertz rental right at the hotel.  I don't want to deal with a car rental at the airport, but I think we will get a car from there.  I found a rate of $204 for a week (small car)...tiny 4 door.  It's $275 after three different taxes were added, then I assume I would still need a license - what does that cost?


----------



## bazzap (Jan 6, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Thanks for the helpful replies Mark.  We went ahead and locked in that airfare.
> 
> Regarding the car - it looks like there is a Hertz rental right at the hotel.  I don't want to deal with a car rental at the airport, but I think we will get a car from there.  I found a rate of $204 for a week (small car)...tiny 4 door.  It's $275 after three different taxes were added, then I assume I would still need a license - what does that cost?


It is $24 for the driving permit.
The on site Hertz desk is convenient, if not the best value.
Just be aware that they operate on "Island time", so may not always be there when expected!
Also, avoid the road side of the car park near the palm trees if possible - we saw the results of a falling coconut on someone's windscreen whilst there!


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 7, 2014)

ArubaMark said:


> I'd also suggest the Shiggidy Shack on Thursday nights.



this thread is really making me miss the grilled caribbean lobster...


----------



## bazzap (Jan 7, 2014)

chalee94 said:


> this thread is really making me miss the grilled caribbean lobster...


That reminds me, El Fredos on the outskirts of Basseterre is well worth a visit
Full of locals at lunchtime giving a great atmosphere and really good value, simple but tasty food.
We visited for the first time this year and really enjoyed the Sea Bass with unusual (to us) local veg 
https://www.facebook.com/ElFredosRestaurantandBar


----------



## ArubaMark (Jan 7, 2014)

Wally... you also drive on the left side of the road there.  Just going from the airport to the hotel made me realize that I didn't want to deal with trying to remember going on the opposite side I have always driven.  Seems like to much risk over the reward.


----------



## Slakk (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a good price.  St Kitts flights are outrageous.  Luckily the island is worth it.  We are there in June for 2 weeks cannot wait.  Lots of great restaurants right down the street.  You will have a great time!


----------



## dansimms (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hertz*

The Hertz at the Hotel was extremely frustrating.  There is a nice man there that is spread way too thin.  Expect it to literally take 2 hours to get this simple task done at best.  We loved The Pavillion (expensive) at the Christophe Harbor resort at the south end of the island.  Almost as nice was Marshalls.........15 minute can ride away.  We loved the Reggae Beach area in the South and Shipwreck Beach Restaurant, which had dozens of wild monkeys there fetching snacks from tourists.  The downtown was disappointing......we had a drink and appetizers at two popular bars overlooking the square, but there really isn't anything to see in downtown......just a cruise port.  Doing the drive to the north isn't all that interesting........when you drive South there are wonderful views.  We felt a 2 day rental was perfect..........then we used Mr Tatum as our sole taxi driver for about 4 days in a row.......I recommend him highly.  He even produced a baby walker for us for free when the Marriott was unable to.  Have a blast.  My only complaint is that it would have been great to have outdoor heated whirlpools and they are not.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Jotting down all the restaurants for our visit.  I am a hot tub junkie and it's a shame they are not heated.

Does the Marriott have several good ice machines?  And is it acceptable (like it is in Aruba) to pack a cooler with your own drinks and bring it to the pool and beach areas?


----------



## bazzap (Jan 23, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  Jotting down all the restaurants for our visit.  I am a hot tub junkie and it's a shame they are not heated.
> 
> Does the Marriott have several good ice machines?  And is it acceptable (like it is in Aruba) to pack a cooler with your own drinks and bring it to the pool and beach areas?


Yes, unfortunately the only hot tubs at the resort are in the Spa.
There are ice machines on the ground floor of each villa block and yes it is perfectly OK to take your own drinks in a cooler box to the beach and pool areas - why wouldn't it be?
Obviously, avoiding glass and the risks that poses though.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Barry.  Just wanted to make sure about bringing your own drinks to the pools, since it is basically connected to the regular Marriott resort.  Sometimes resorts put restrictions on this.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 23, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Thanks Barry.  Just wanted to make sure about bringing your own drinks to the pools, since it is basically connected to the regular Marriott resort.  Sometimes resorts put restrictions on this.


OK, it is a very laid back Island which no doubt helps.
The Bohemia Beach Bar does send people round the pool areas every hour or two taking food and drink orders, but they are very friendly and certainly never question what you may have brought with you.
Enjoy.


----------



## ArubaMark (Jan 24, 2014)

Wally... FYI... The main lobby at the Marriott has a duty free store.  I was pleasantly surprised at the prices.  We still brought our own from home and packed it in luggage but we eventually ran out and needed another bottle.  Very convenient and waaaaay cheaper than Surf Club prices


----------



## bazzap (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree, the on site duty free store can be surprisingly good value and very convenient.
If you do find you want greater variety, the relatively newly opened Corks & Screws just a couple of minutes walk along the road has some great offers and substantial stock and choice.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Corks-Screws-St-Kitts/563524623679318


----------



## Wally3433 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow - a duty free shop IN the Marriott.  How convenient.  I plan on bringing at least a bottle of nice scotch.  I assume wine is cheap enough not to have to worry about it and just get it locally.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 27, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Wow - a duty free shop IN the Marriott.  How convenient.  I plan on bringing at least a bottle of nice scotch.  I assume wine is cheap enough not to have to worry about it and just get it locally.


I guess that depends on everyone's different view of "cheap enough"?
As I recall, in mid 2013, the lowest price wine in the Duty Free shop in the Marriott was around $10, most were quite a lot more though and not surprisingly all were a big saving over the equivalent in the bars and restaurants there.


----------



## Wally3433 (Feb 28, 2014)

ArubaMark - I was able to complete an EPlus Retrade today to swap that 2 BR for a 3 BR - same dates.  We are thrilled to get that HUGE balcony!  And hopefully a great view of the ocean.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 28, 2014)

To the OP, if you have a chance please visit the Nevis Island the island next door to St Kitts.   This is a very secnic and  beautiful island and wth some very nice people. Catch a bus or taxis  to down to the pier and take some pictures of the various cruise ships visiting the island.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 28, 2014)

For anyone interested in an island blog, with very useful information, this is well worth a look
http://islandbabble.blogspot.co.uk
With for example a very helpful list of eating and drinking places
http://islandbabble.blogspot.co.uk/p/restaurants-bars.html?spref=fb


----------



## ArubaMark (Feb 28, 2014)

Wally... that is fantastic news for the 3 bedroom... you will love them.  They are so big and spacious that it is crazy!  What dates will you be there?


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 2, 2014)

Will be there May 10 to 18....looking forward to it


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 16, 2014)

Has anyone used Bullseye Rental Cars?  I am looking for at least an SUV so I can explore some of the remote beaches, etc.  They have some Ford Escapes and Jeeps, so that's why I am looking to rent from them.

I also heard there was a guy named "Herbert" that rents cars.  Anyone know who he works for?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 16, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Has anyone used Bullseye Rental Cars?  I am looking for at least an SUV so I can explore some of the remote beaches, etc.  They have some Ford Escapes and Jeeps, so that's why I am looking to rent from them.
> 
> I also heard there was a guy named "Herbert" that rents cars.  Anyone know who he works for?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Another benefit with Bullseye is that you can take their cars on the Seabridge car ferry to Nevis, which not all rental companies allow.
This is a trip not to be missed, although you could just use a foot passenger ferry and take a taxi tour of the island which we have done.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 16, 2014)

bazzap said:


> Another benefit with Bullseye is that you can take their cars on the Seabridge car ferry to Nevis, which not all rental companies allow.
> This is a trip not to be missed, although you could just use a foot passenger ferry and take a taxi tour of the island which we have done.



I agree a trip by ferry to Nevis is a must. Also, please take your camera or tablet for some outstanding scenery. .


----------



## bazzap (Mar 16, 2014)

And the alternative approach, which we often enjoy now (having already toured the island) is to take the Catamaran day trip with either of
http://www.leewardislandscharters.com/catamaran-cruises/
http://www.bluewatersafaris.com
We tend to choose whichever has an offer on, if you check out their Facebook page last year Blue Water Safaris had a 2 for 1 deal which was great value.


----------



## ArubaMark (Mar 16, 2014)

We did the catamaran 4 hour snorkel and swim with light lunch.  It was fantastic!  Cleanest boat I have ever been on.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 16, 2014)

We own at SKBC.  have been several times and have never rented a car.  Taxis are plentiful and cheap.  If you go out for dinner your cab driver will give you his card and the restaurant will call to have him pick you up.
I am upset however to hear that as of last November they still have not replaced the loungers around the pool.  They were in awful shape the last two,times we were there and I was assured by MVCI mgmt staff that they were in the process of replacing them.  Evidently another lie. 
I pay a lot of money for MF fees there and to,have to put up,with those filthy dirty, falling apart loungers is a disgrace.
Does anyone know how to contact anyone on the BOD?  I want to know why the promises about new loungers have not been kept!


----------



## bazzap (Mar 16, 2014)

KathyPet said:


> We own at SKBC.  have been several times and have never rented a car.  Taxis are plentiful and cheap.  If you go out for dinner your cab driver will give you his card and the restaurant will call to have him pick you up.
> I am upset however to hear that as of last November they still have not replaced the loungers around the pool.  They were in awful shape the last two,times we were there and I was assured by MVCI mgmt staff that they were in the process of replacing them.  Evidently another lie.
> I pay a lot of money for MF fees there and to,have to put up,with those filthy dirty, falling apart loungers is a disgrace.
> Does anyone know how to contact anyone on the BOD?  I want to know why the promises about new loungers have not been kept!


Yes, well at least the BOD email address is
mvcistkittsboard@marriott.com
I totally agree that the loungers are in desperate need of replacement.
When we were there in May/June 2013, they were repairing them in rotation but this was just a poor short term fix.
I raised the issue with Thomas Jordan GM
Thomas.Jordan@marriott.com 
He acknowledged the problem and said that he was trying to fix it together with the hotel GM.
He indicated that he had the budget to do it, but that if he did it just for MVC it was likely that hotel guests would come and take the new loungers to move them to other parts of the resort.
He was then considering the possibility of fencing off the South Pool, where as you know the MVC villas are located, to prevent removal of any new loungers.
The fact that you now know that still nothing has been done to replace the loungers is as you say very annoying, especially with the high MFs we pay.
I will fully support you in any follow up with Thomas and/or the BOD seeking to finally address this issue.
Good luck.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 16, 2014)

Bazzap,   I sent a E mail to Mr.Jordan and told him that I had heard that the loungers had still not been replaced in spite of the promises that had been made to me by the acting manager in 2011 and 2012 that replacing them was a top priority. I told him that the loungers were the worst I had ever seen at Any MVCI and that with the high MF's we paid it was unacceptable for those loungers to remain.
I asked him to respond and let me know what the plan and specific timeframe was for replacing them.
I will let you know if he responds.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 16, 2014)

If they are not replaced by the time I get there in May, I will make Mr. Jordan an offer he cannot refuse and put an end to the great lounger caper.


----------



## ArubaMark (Mar 16, 2014)

Wally... they are pretty bad.  That was one of the few complaints we had at the resort when we were there.  They look like they are 20 years old.  I actually looked at the MFs the owners pay there and its more than we pay at the Surf Club and they don't have the option of locking off at that resort.  Talk about highway robbery.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 17, 2014)

KathyPet said:


> Bazzap,   I sent a E mail to Mr.Jordan and told him that I had heard that the loungers had still not been replaced in spite of the promises that had been made to me by the acting manager in 2011 and 2012 that replacing them was a top priority. I told him that the loungers were the worst I had ever seen at Any MVCI and that with the high MF's we paid it was unacceptable for those loungers to remain.
> I asked him to respond and let me know what the plan and specific timeframe was for replacing them.
> I will let you know if he responds.


KathyPet, hopefully you will receive a positive response this time.
When I wrote querying the 9.5% increase in MFs to $1753.82 per week, I had to send a follow up reminder but did receive a reply from Thomas (via the BOD email address) about 3 weeks later.
I really do enjoy my visits to St Kitts, especially the relaxed and friendly nature of this still traditional Caribbean island.
It does take the gloss off though when they penny pinch (nickel and dime?) on the loungers, whilst charging by far the largest of all my MFs and for which I only get 2525 DC Points.
By the way, the reasoning for the Maintenance Fee increase was: 
The 9.5% increase for 2013 was mainly driven by an increase of 33% in Insurance Premiums ($32 per unit week) and an increase of 10% in Reserve Contribution ($29 per unit week). Most of the operating costs incl. Wages & Benefits remain in line with current inflation rates.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe we should just make St. Kitts a BYOL destination.  Bring Your Own Lounger!


----------



## bazzap (Mar 17, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Maybe we should just make St. Kitts a BYOL destination.  Bring Your Own Lounger!


Perhaps?!?
What I would say, is that we have found a temporary solution to the problem - as we own a Garden View, we always request a ground floor villa overlooking the South pool.
Since they have been replacing villa loungers with much better ones than those by the pool, we just move our villa loungers from the patio during the day towards the pool area where there is ample space.
(clearly this is impractical, if you have an upper floor balcony or ocean front villa, but it works for us)


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 17, 2014)

last time we were there I actually saw a couple take two of the pool loungers that were in decent condition with working sun shades and carry them up two flights of stairs and into their villa.  that shows you how bad they are when people have to take the working ones with them.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 18, 2014)

I emailed Thomas Jordan, and he was so kind to have a quick reply.  Good news...Lounge Chair help is on the way.  New lounge chairs for the villas are already in place.  This was his response:

"Thank you for your email. Pool Lounge Chairs have been ordered and will be shipped from China. At this time I am unfortunately not able to confirm that they will be here on site in May. However, I just received new Patio Lounge Chairs for the villas and will be happy to reserve some for you to be used at the pool. Please let me know, if this will work for you and if I may arrange anything else before your arrival. We are looking forward to your stay with us."


----------



## ArubaMark (Mar 18, 2014)

Good news for that resort!


----------



## MALC9990 (Mar 18, 2014)

That puts St. Kitts back on my list for a return visit !!! Great News. The pool loungers/chairs were the main disappointment of our first visit in 2012.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 18, 2014)

That really is great to hear, it will make a huge difference and hopefully raise the standard to a level we have been expecting.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Great to hear about new sun loungers.

As per my other thread; today I tried to book 18th April check in for 2015 but not yet available (even though inventory release day). However, the Gods must have been looking down on me as I was able to book 28th Jan - 11th Feb with 2015 and 2016 SurfWatch weeks for 6950 points ie the exact number SW gives me. Also booked BA reward seats using Avios in Business there and Premium Economy home (£1055 taxes - ouch!). No Business seats coming home - never mind.

Have garden units - Barry, I requested high floor as don't mind steps - any recommendation as to the building I should request?  Am very excited as this is a big 25th wedding anniversary year - there's a spare bedroom which is a shame! Pity no 1BRs.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 18, 2014)

cwtkm3 said:


> Great to hear about new sun loungers.
> 
> As per my other thread; today I tried to book 18th April check in for 2015 but not yet available (even though inventory release day). However, the Gods must have been looking down on me as I was able to book 28th Jan - 11th Feb with 2015 and 2016 SurfWatch weeks for 6950 points ie the exact number SW gives me. Also booked BA reward seats using Avios in Business there and Premium Economy home (£1055 taxes - ouch!). No Business seats coming home - never mind.
> 
> Have garden units - Barry, I requested high floor as don't mind steps - any recommendation as to the building I should request?  Am very excited as this is a big 25th wedding anniversary year - there's a spare bedroom which is a shame! Pity no 1BRs.


I am very pleased for you and your wife and for your special celebration too.
St Kitts is a little unusual for resort view choice, as some buildings with garden views also have ocean views!
The resort map 
https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/kt/st_kitts_property_map.pdf
does not show this and I have yet to find a published map that does, although I do have a paper copy of one that I asked a sales reps to draw for me once.
Most garden view villas are not surprisingly in the buildings furthest from the ocean.
However, we request Camp Bay House, overlooking the South pool.
Normally, we always request the highest possible floor ourselves at all resorts.
However, in this building garden view villas are limited to the ground floor and middle of the middle floor (if that makes sense?), but we prefer this to the other garden view building options.
Our second choice though is Brimstone Hill House.
All rather confusing really, so let me know if you need any further clarification.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 18, 2014)

I received a E mail from Mr. Jordan saying he would respond to my E mail containing my complaints about the loungers by Friday of this week.  let's see if he tells me the same answer about new ones being on order.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 18, 2014)

Barry:

Which building do you think would be the best to request for the top floor three bedroom units?  Would it just be the standard, closest to the ocean is best - or are there other buildings that might be advantageous to request.  Walking far/stairs are not an issue for us.

Thanks!


----------



## bazzap (Mar 19, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Barry:
> 
> Which building do you think would be the best to request for the top floor three bedroom units?  Would it just be the standard, closest to the ocean is best - or are there other buildings that might be advantageous to request.  Walking far/stairs are not an issue for us.
> 
> Thanks!


Essentially yes, closest to the ocean is best.
The 3 bed villas are the end units on the top floor.
They are wonderful, with enormous balconies.
So for me Westbury House or Palmetto House would be the preferred choice with a leaning towards Westbury as it faces towards the Southern Peninsula.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 21, 2014)

bz....thanks for the advice.  I will try to get Palmetto or Westbury.


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 21, 2014)

Just received a E mail from Mr. Jordan confirming that 1000 new loungers have been ordered for the hotel and MVCI.  Coming fro overseas so it will take a while for them to arrive.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 21, 2014)

KathyPet said:


> Just received a E mail from Mr. Jordan confirming that 1000 new loungers have been ordered for the hotel and MVCI.  Coming fro overseas so it will take a while for them to arrive.


Well with only 88 MVC villas (as I recall), 1000 new loungers certainly suggests that all the resort loungers including all hotel ones and maybe all the different style beach ones are being replaced too?
Excellent news.
I look forward to reading the first report from whoever shares the first experience of using the new loungers once in place.


----------



## Wally3433 (Apr 6, 2014)

Is Key's Cigar Bar in the Marriott Resort still open?  If not, are there other places to just purchase and/or enjoy a good cigar?


----------



## ArubaMark (May 7, 2014)

Just a few days for Wally! Can't wait to hear a trip report!  I believe I saw a cigar shop there but can't totally remember as I'm not a cigar smoker.  There is sushi there which is awesome!!!! :whoopie:


----------



## Wally3433 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Mark.  Yes - we leave on Saturday....can't wait to see that huge three bedroom!


----------



## Wally3433 (May 23, 2014)

We had a great trip to St. Kitts.  We stayed in the 3 Bedroom Villa in the Palmetto Building.  Our views were unbelievable.  You could toss a stone into the water - it was that close to the ocean.  The only thing we struggled a bit with was food.  We normally like to cook breakfast and/or make lunch.  In our opinion, this was not even an option in St. Kitts - the grocery store food prices are insane and the selections were limited.  It's a shame that Marriott has built all those beautiful kitchens, and from what I could tell, they are receiving very little use.  So, we quickly converted to eating all of our meals out - which was just fine.  Great pizza at the pizza shack.  We ate at the steakhouse twice and the italian place once and then in the regular restaurant twice.  We found no issues with the food or service.    Our timeshare room was spotless.  We also checked into the Marriott Resort for a night and that room too was spotless, with alot of nice furniture touches (granite topped furniture throughout).  Our Platinum status allowed us to upgrade to a top floor center, ocean facing suite.  The grounds were beautiful - lots of different palm trees and plants, and all of them  were very mature - like they had been there for 20 years.   The pool by our timeshare was quiet - like a library.  The main pool had the usual daily action, which was fine for us.  The beach - impeccable as well - perfect sand on the beach and in the water.  We were able to snorkel right at the beach - saw turtles and stingrays.  We loved the island, and ventured off the Marriott property every day, including a trip the Nevis.  The Brimstone Fortress was breathtaking - for me, one of the great wonders of the world.  All of our expectations were met just fine.  We will return to St. Kitts, but probably not right away.    For us, the island just did not have to extreme convenience that Aruba provides.  Hard to explain, but for some reason going to Aruba every year seems ok, but I could not see us doing the same for St. Kitts.   Thanks to all the TUG users that helped us with decisions - your help was extremely useful!


----------



## bazzap (May 23, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> We had a great trip to St. Kitts.  We stayed in the 3 Bedroom Villa in the Palmetto Building.  Our views were unbelievable.  You could toss a stone into the water - it was that close to the ocean.  The only thing we struggled a bit with was food.  We normally like to cook breakfast and/or make lunch.  In our opinion, this was not even an option in St. Kitts - the grocery store food prices are insane and the selections were limited.  It's a shame that Marriott has built all those beautiful kitchens, and from what I could tell, they are receiving very little use.  So, we quickly converted to eating all of our meals out - which was just fine.  Great pizza at the pizza shack.  We ate at the steakhouse twice and the italian place once and then in the regular restaurant twice.  We found no issues with the food or service.    Our timeshare room was spotless.  We also checked into the Marriott Resort for a night and that room too was spotless, with alot of nice furniture touches (granite topped furniture throughout).  Our Platinum status allowed us to upgrade to a top floor center, ocean facing suite.  The grounds were beautiful - lots of different palm trees and plants, and all of them  were very mature - like they had been there for 20 years.   The pool by our timeshare was quiet - like a library.  The main pool had the usual daily action, which was fine for us.  The beach - impeccable as well - perfect sand on the beach and in the water.  We were able to snorkel right at the beach - saw turtles and stingrays.  We loved the island, and ventured off the Marriott property every day, including a trip the Nevis.  The Brimstone Fortress was breathtaking - for me, one of the great wonders of the world.  All of our expectations were met just fine.  We will return to St. Kitts, but probably not right away.    For us, the island just did not have to extreme convenience that Aruba provides.  Hard to explain, but for some reason going to Aruba every year seems ok, but I could not see us doing the same for St. Kitts.   Thanks to all the TUG users that helped us with decisions - your help was extremely useful!


I am really pleased you enjoyed yourself.
Just a quick question, as I have not heard from anyone since the new pool loungers were supposed to be introduced.
All of us who are owners and many visitors too thought the old ones were terrible and really lowered the standards of the resort.
Did you notice whether the loungers were new and what did you think of them?
Thanks.


----------



## Wally3433 (May 23, 2014)

Barry - I do not think that the new pool loungers were in place.  The beach loungers seemed to be newer - were plastic framed with blue mesh - most of those looked brand new.  Some of the beach furniture also had additional cushions on them.

The pool loungers were all aluminum framed, with blue mesh inserts.  Honestly - I am not sure what everyone was talking about.  Those aluminum loungers are expensive and very durable, and are designed to have the fabric replaced on them if worn.  We saw some that were faded a bit, but not worn out or torn.  We also saw some that had recently been outfitted with new mesh.   I could see where someone might look at the faded fabric on a lounger and say it looks ugly - but I think that's being picky.  My expectation is to have a lounger that is comfortable and functional - and it was met.  The all aluminum (or alloy) construction was actually a plus for me - I found this to be an upgrade to the plastic versions I have seen at other resorts.

Because I had contacted the hotel ahead of time about this issue, they called me and asked me if I needed some of the newer "deck furniture" taken down to the pool area for me.  I declined - saw no reason for it.  I thought that this was a nice touch of them to check with me to make sure I was pleased with the lounger situation.


----------



## Wally3433 (May 23, 2014)

Similarly, I found comments about the property that it needs "upkeep".  I think that everyone is commenting on some staining that is visible on the inside of the main Marriott Resort Building - likely the result of rainwater that gets inside during heavy downpours because of the open structure of that building.  Again - is that ideal or perfect?  No, but then again, I wouldn't want my maintenance fees gobbled up to go and paint over or clean such blemishes away every year.

The roof seemed very functional to me.  However, if it were my choice, I would have picked a different roofing shingle - I think the ones used (a composite material, and ugly dark grey) look stupid.  The fascia is not a very good design either - looks to be wood, and the shingles dump water right on them - and it too needs to be maintained.  I like the roof concept, and open air design of the whole building, but the material choices are questionable.  This will be a maintenance cost at some point, but not right away.

Overall though, I was happy - none of that stuff was a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## bazzap (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update.
And yes, it was good service for them to ask if you wanted some of the newer deck furniture taken down to the pool.
I guess we have been spoilt with the more luxurious, cushioned mattress loungers in Phuket, but we have really been looking forward to the loungers in St Kitts being replaced.
You are right, they do go through a "refresh" process on the aluminium frame ones every so often, but it seems to take very little time for them to be in poor condition again.


----------



## ArubaMark (May 23, 2014)

Glad you had a great time Wally!  Did you hit the shiggidy shack on Thursday night?


----------

